# The Meltdown - Pylon's Journal V 3.0



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2006)

With school being over in 2 weeks, I'm almost ready to commit time to the gym again.  I've decided I want to start with a hard cut, and the 6 week program in last months M&F caught my eye.  I'll spend the next couple of weeks getting ready to start, getting the wieght range set up, working through the exercises to shake off the rust, and be ready to go after I'm done with classes.  Official kick off date will be Monday the 26th.  

The program is 6 weeks of cycle training.  W/outs are every other day, alternating between BB and DB workouts.  Cycles are run 3 times, 20 reps, with minimal rest.  Intensity increases each week, going 30, 40, 40, 50, 60, 60 % of 10RM on each lift.  Here is the list...

BB day
deadlift
Bench press
squat
BO row
OH press
romanian DL
upright row
incline bench press
lunge
dips

DB day
deadlift
incline db press
step-up
1 arm db row
db lunge
romanian DL
OH DB press
side row
bench dip
DB squat

Like I said, the next couple of weeks are just to shake off the rust and figure out approx max on each move so I know what to do for the program.  Should be a good time.

I also expect to be on the boards more, so I will try to keep up with everyone.  Keep in mind, if I'm not on the board, I'm probably not in the gym.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to see you're back to it Pylon, haven't seen you around here much lately... I can't exactly say that's my type of routine  too many exercises for me.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good to see you're back to it Pylon, haven't seen you around here much lately... I can't exactly say that's my type of routine  too many exercises for me.



It's a far cry from the HIT plan I was on last time I was really going, but the goal is a little different too.  I will likely go back to the HIT program after the 6 week cycle.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

good luck w/ it! As long as u are back and hitting it hard!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks interesting to me my Friend, Wishing you nothing but the best in whatever you do!!! Glad life is finally slowing down for you, looking forward to see your w/o's again!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad to see ya back big Py!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Looking forward to getting back at it seriously.  It's amazing how much you miss is after a little time off.

I'm spending this weekend enjoying time with the family and food.  Had a graduation party for my nephew yesterday (complete with cake, wings, BBQ, etc.)  Headed to the movies today (Cars, for the boy), probably lunch while we are out.  Tonight will be grilling a mess of chicken, stocking up on veggies for the week.  Also sorting out supps for the coming plan.  So far it looks like this, with w/out around noon:

AM - 10g glutamine, 400mg caffeine, 90mg green tea, 5g arginine, multivitamin, 2.4g omega3 complex, 1.25g calcium citrate, 1g psysillium husk, 2g glutamine sulfate 

2 hours pre w/o - 400mg caffeine

1 hour pre w/o - 5g arginine (empty stomach)

45 min pre-w/o - 40 g slow carbs, 20g whey, 5g creatine, 10g glutamine, 90mg green tea

post w/o - 80g fast carbs, 40g whey, 5 g creatine, 10g glutamine

evening - 90mg green tea, 5g arginine, multivitamin, 2.4g omega3 complex, 1.25g calcium citrate, 1g psysillium husk, 2g glutamine sulfate

Daily intake to include 300g protein, min 150 oz water

Thoughts?  Suggestions?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks like a solid plan of attack my friend, let me know how Cars is, taking Lilbit to see the Phantom today at the Fox, I don't know whos more excited, her or me, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Cars was very good.  It's longer than most Pixar flicks, and stretched the patience of our 3 yr old, but we all enjoyed it.  Make sure you get in a bathroom break before it starts, then enjoy!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

OK, prepped and ready to get started in the AM.  Picked up the sups I needed for the cycle, got everything entered in my calendar on my blackberry to remind me of what I need and when.  Plan to relax tonight, get a good night's rest, and start the 2 week ramp up to the new program in the AM.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, prepped and ready to get started in the AM.  Picked up the sups I needed for the cycle, got everything entered in my calendar on my blackberry to remind me of what I need and when.  Plan to relax tonight, get a good night's rest, and start the 2 week ramp up to the new program in the AM.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, off we go...

Week 1 of this program will be to shake of the gym rust.  Week 2 will be getting the weights figured out, week 3 is go on the new program.

AM food and sups are in (man, that's a lot of pills!)  Off to work...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

really? How many pills? I am on Animal Stack...and THAT is a lot of pills...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

It's about 15 right now, mostly because some of what I put on the schedule I already had, just in smaller amounts, so have to take more of each one to get the amounts I want.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Py  

Sounds like you've got a great plan going there!

Pills?  Well, I'll be taking about 30.......YEA!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

All you damn drug users   Only thing I take that resembles a pill is a twinky!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

DB...

What pills are you taking Py?? it sounds like you have a solid plan of attack ready!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> All you damn drug users  Only thing I take that resembles a pill is a twinky!


that explains a lot.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that explains a lot.....


I gotta get some pics for ya'll lol I keep forgetting...maybe the Mrs will snap some of me soon!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DB...
> 
> What pills are you taking Py?? it sounds like you have a solid plan of attack ready!!



See above for the list...

A slight change of plans for this week.  Once I got to the office I started have some...um...minor...intestinal...issues.  Nothing serious, but not the kinda thing I want to take to the gym, you know?  

So, new plan is to start the rust-off tomorrow (full body BB), which may actually work better.  I have a final in Marketing tonight, so I will be better focused if I'm not dead.  (That's just a guess, of course.)  Plus it puts me on track to do cardio Wednesday, then a full body DB workout Thursday before softball (weather permitting).  That should make sure I am loose for the game and not tied in knots.

Ordered the rest of the sups I need for this run today, should be here by the end of the week.  Very exciting!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> All you damn drug users   Only thing I take that resembles a pill is a twinky!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

I wanted to ask DB if he ever takes twinkies rectally....but I'm a little afraid of what the answer might be...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

DB>>>>woohoo...pics!! will they involve you in nothing but a firemans hat and your hose?? You know...I've been waiting a long time for that pic


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

you were asking in Tammys journal about our little competition...care to join in??...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66009


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you were asking in Tammys journal about our little competition...care to join in??...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66009



I'm in.  What is the prize?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I'm gonna try to get a couple of little things from here and maybe a gift card and maybe a supplement....who knows


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it might work out for us each to kick in a chunk for the prize...maybe $10 at GNC or something like that...of course, I just joined in, so you can ignore me if you like...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

How goes it BRother Pylon??? Starting tomorrow huh, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that's a good idea Py.  I've already decided to get some prizes together....so if you no one else does -- that's cool with me. I don't mind.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, I'm in with ya then if no one else is.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> See above for the list...
> 
> A slight change of plans for this week. Once I got to the office I started have some...um...minor...intestinal...issues. Nothing serious, but not the kinda thing I want to take to the gym, you know?
> 
> ...


sounds like it could have been an explosive ordeal...
so...no impromptu games of 'Pull my finger'?
 
Good luck w/ the final, brotha! Marketing..I'd like to take some classes for that...I think I have a flair for creativity...hhmm....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think that's a good idea Py. I've already decided to get some prizes together....so if you no one else does -- that's cool with me. I don't mind.


that sounds kinda cool!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, past the Marketing final, just one paper and one test left.  (I can't tell you how ready I am to be done with it.)

Feeling better, but still a little gurgelly.  (Yes, it's a word...I think...)

Ready to go in the AM...I hope...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, past the Marketing final, just one paper and one test left.  (I can't tell you how ready I am to be done with it.)
> 
> Feeling better, but still a little gurgelly.  (Yes, it's a word...I think...)
> 
> Ready to go in the AM...I hope...


Good Stuff, your almost there my Friend!!!

Hope "everything" is okay!!!

Go for it, your gym awaits you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Archie.

Feeling good this morning, readay to hit the gym at lunchtime.  

And my Xbox showed up this morning!  (Bought a used one on Ebay, came with 2 controllers, DVD kit, Halo and Halo2.  That'll get me on the bike for sure!!!)


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello, Py   Looks like a solid plan of attack.  Is there any room for me in that little competition you guys have going?  

Getting on the plane Thursday.  Still working on getting a hotel for the family.  Did you ever get tix for the comp?  Maybe we can hook up Saturday afternoon and head over together.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask DB if he ever takes twinkies rectally....but I'm a little afraid of what the answer might be...


Well once but I was drunk and in mexico....but the odd part is there are no twinkys in mexico...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DB>>>>woohoo...pics!! will they involve you in nothing but a firemans hat and your hose?? You know...I've been waiting a long time for that pic


We'll see what I can do!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Py glad ya where smart enough not to head to the gym...I did that once and it wasn't pretty LOL!

Whats this comp all about?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a little motivational comp.  I think we're all pretty much sticking with the same goal, lose bf and gain some muscle.

Arch is judging!


Go get in!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Py glad ya where smart enough not to head to the gym...I did that once and it wasn't pretty LOL!
> 
> Whats this comp all about?!



I wasn't there when it was conceived, but apparently people want to line up to give me presents....  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66009


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Archie.
> 
> Feeling good this morning, readay to hit the gym at lunchtime.
> 
> And my Xbox showed up this morning! (Bought a used one on Ebay, came with 2 controllers, DVD kit, Halo and Halo2. That'll get me on the bike for sure!!!)


either that..or you won't leave your living room for three days....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wasn't there when it was conceived, but apparently people want to line up to give me presents....
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66009



Please!!!  I'm gonna be the winner -- hands down!  

_"I know you hookers don't think this is over"
"Let's kick it old school"_


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> _"I know you hookers don't think this is over"
> "Let's kick it old school"_


  Basking in the Ambiance!

White chick great movie LOL


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> either that..or you won't leave your living room for three days....



Well, since there is no food in there, it might not be all that bad...just take out the phone so I can't order pizza...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Please!!!  I'm gonna be the winner -- hands down!
> 
> _"I know you hookers don't think this is over"
> "Let's kick it old school"_



If you mean "hands down" as in "everyone's hands will be down when you are up, because they already voted for me", then you might be right...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, first day in the gym in almost 2 months.  (I've done some cardio work and some BW workouts, but no iron time.)  Let me say up front, it is not a great workout, great numbers, great results, or great return.  It is not meant to be any of those things.  This is just shaking off the rust, so no need to call it what it ain't...

WU - bike, 5 min; BB DL and BP, 20 reps, empty bar

Deadlifts - 135x20
Bench - 95x20
Squat - 135x20
BO row - 95x20
OH press - 95x10, 45x10
SLDs - 95x20
Upright rows - 45x20
Incline Bench - 45x20
lunges - 30x10 each leg
dips - -85x10

I always hate the first day back after a layoff.  For the next 30 min, felt sluggish and lethargic as my system went into shock.  Feeling better now, ready to go eat.  Not bad overall, but I can see I will be using lighter weight than I thought for this program.  

When you think about it, 30% of your 10rep max isn't really all that much.  If you can bench 200 for 10 reps, that puts the starting weight for this program at 60lbs.  Seems light, but I can see that by set 3 it will be a killer.  So I have to be very careful about not letting my ego step in and put extra weight on the bar.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

holy crap! set of 20 on deads???? U da man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap! set of 20 on deads???? U da man!


agreed lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Basking in the Ambiance!
> 
> White chick great movie LOL




I am so glad someone got that....good job DB


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you mean "hands down" as in "everyone's hands will be down when you are up, because they already voted for me", then you might be right...




Well, that just made absolutely no sense what-so-ever....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I am so glad someone got that....good job DB


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, that just made absolutely no sense what-so-ever....



Oh yeah?  Well...um...so's your mom!

(Man, I gotta work on my comebacks....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

So's my mom...what???

Yeah, sounds like you need to rent White Chicks


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

u watch that MTV show: Yo Mama?

Yo mamma's so fat, Not even Jesus could lift her spirit...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Yo mamma's so dirty, when  she went to take a bath, the water  jumped out of the tub and said "I'll wait!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

yo mama so fat she uses a microwave as a pager


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yo mama's so fat and old that when God said "Let there be Light", he told her to move her fat ass out of the way.

Yo mama's so fat, even her shadow has stretch marks.

Yo mama's so fat, she leaves stretch marks on the bathtub.

Yo mama's so ugly, when she walks in the kitchen, the rats jump on the table and start screaming.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yo mama's so stupid, at bottom of application where it says Sign Here - she put Sagittarius.

Yo mama's so stupid, I saw her in the frozen food section with a fishing rod.

Yo mama's so stupid, I saw her walking down the street yelling into an envelope, asked what she was doing, and she said sending a voice mail.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, OK, get off mothers, you two.




































After all, I just got off both of yours....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, OK, get off mothers, you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now dats a mamma joke!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice dose of DOMS this morning.  Can still walk around, so I didn't push to hard, but there is a little molassess in my muscles (you know what I mean).  Easy day today, plan on cardio and softball Thursday, then another lifting session Friday.

I may be making a trip to Europe the week I was planning on starting this cycle.  If so, I will have to push it off a week.  We'll see.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good DOMS, good DOMS!!!   

I'm so gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

My new supps came today!  Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good supps, Good supps!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

What kind of program are you doing Pylon? So you got an X-box to exercise with? I'm getting all sorts of ideas from this journal....and momma jokes!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, and what supps?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmmmm....now I'm rethinking my perfect date!  

I had originally thought it was Beer, Bond and anything on the grill.   Now I'm thinking it might be X-Box, mamma jokes and supps!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What kind of program are you doing Pylon? So you got an X-box to exercise with? I'm getting all sorts of ideas from this journal....and momma jokes!!


The program and supps are on page 1.  Today I got in my arganine, caffeine tabs, green tea extract and glutatmine.  The Xbox is for cardio work at home.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....now I'm rethinking my perfect date!
> 
> I had originally thought it was Beer, Bond and anything on the grill.   Now I'm thinking it might be X-Box, mamma jokes and supps!!!



Well, come on to STL and let's get going.  (I'm sure my wife won't mind a bit... )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh....okay


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh....okay


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh now dats a mamma joke!!!!


...from...like...20 years ago.... 
 


EUROPE???? Where at? lucky dog!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats up Brother Pylon, you got an Xbox or a 360??? I have a 360, let me know, maybe we can hook up online!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

No, just a plain ol' X.  Probably won't get a chance to hook it up until the weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The program and supps are on page 1.  Today I got in my arganine, caffeine tabs, green tea extract and glutatmine.  The Xbox is for cardio work at home.


WHAT?!?! Tammy had to post her stuff for because you were too lazy to look for it. Now I'M too lazy so post it  

J/K- I'll go look  :sigh:


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?! Tammy had to post her stuff for because you were too lazy to look for it. Now I'M too lazy so post it
> 
> J/K- I'll go look  :sigh:



Dude, if I was too lazy to go look for hers, what makes you think I'm willing to retype something that's already in there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, if I was too lazy to go look for hers, what makes you think I'm willing to retype something that's already in there?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow I just had 4 pages to catch up on in here.  Great job getting back in the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow I just had 4 pages to catch up on in here.  Great job getting back in the gym



PY , back in the gym !!   

Wassup ?!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PY , back in the gym !!
> 
> Wassup ?!



Heya G!

2nd day DOMS after a long layoff.  I don't think I need say anything more...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

good feeling tho, eh?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Right on...

Just put down my first set of pre w/out supps...whey with arganine, creatine, and glutamine...man, that's nasty....tastes like ammonia....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

Yuck I hate taking supps!  Just to much damn work!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

powedered glutamine? I put mine in w/ my creatine


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Yup, powedered glut, cre and arg.  Blech.

BTW, my intestinal issue reappeared today.  I am thinking it might be a reaction to the new sups, since I hadn't taken them since Monday.  This is my first time with arganine, so I'm wondering if that is the cause.  Anyone else had this reaction?  Should I expect my system to adjust?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

never knowingly taken it...and actually...don't even know what it is.
my guess would be that...your body isn't used to it? Some creatines I used to take...had a less than pleasant reaction to...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

That's my thought too.  The arg improve blood flow to the muscles and speeds recovery.  The issue seems to pop up about an hour after the arg, so i'm assuming that is the cause.  I'll give it some time to adjust.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Whats up BRother Pylon??? Sorry to hear about the ReOccurance!!! I havn't tried arginine, but I know my BCAA's and Glutamine kinda messed with my stomach at first!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

kinda like me-n-Taco Bell?
(oops...I wasn't supposed to leak that out...er...bad choice of wording)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Feeling a little better after tonight's game.  I'm hitting the ball well now.  After starting the season 0 for 5 after 3 games, in the last three I'm 7 for 8.  Tonight went 3 for 3 with a single, double and 3 run dinger (my first with this team), and all were well hit.  Felt good.  And let me tell you, the stiff legs are forgotten once you make contact.

Planning on getting in the gym tomorrow for another run at the new program, this time with DBs.  I'm having a little trouble getting my head around the diff between db squats and db deadlifts.  They seem like similar motions, except for the weights above shoulder level on squats.  Is that it, or am I missing something?


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feeling a little better after tonight's game.  I'm hitting the ball well now.  After starting the season 0 for 5 after 3 games, in the last three I'm 7 for 8.  Tonight went 3 for 3 with a single, double and 3 run dinger (my first with this team), and all were well hit.  Felt good.  And let me tell you, the stiff legs are forgotten once you make contact.



Forgive me for not looking back to see what you are talking about here. We talking baseball, fastpitch softball, slowpitch softball?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

sloooooooooooooooooow pitch


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats on going 3 for 3!!! Looks like you found your swing!!! Go HIT it hard tomorrow, wish I could join ya, you'd be suprised how much ya miss it when you cant do it!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Chicks dig the long ball!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Planning on getting in the gym tomorrow for another run at the new program, this time with DBs.


No you will not play with me in the gym


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No you will not play with me in the gym



 

Ohh but for some of us that could be lots of fun


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Py-Looks good in here.  Glad to see you are having a good season and even better that you are able to play after the return to the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but for some of us that could be lots of fun


Dont tempt me evil lady


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No you will not play with me in the gym


 
could be some really heavy lifting, that's for sure


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> could be some really heavy lifting, that's for sure


Ouch low blow


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2006)

Man, it's getting harsh in here...

Didn't get in a w/o Friday.  Legs were still pretty tight, and didn't want to push to hard just getting back.  Taking the weekend to relax, will (hopefully) be in the gym Monday.

I'll be sure to get lots of pics from the comp tonite!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, no gym time, too much happening at the office.  Headed to Mississippi in the AM, so may not get in the gym at all this week.

On the plus side, I am D-U-N done with school.  Sent off the last assignment a few mintues ago.  Woohoo!

sorry I haven't gotten up the rest of the pics from the weekend.  Will get them up at some point.  They don't do Archie justice.  He looked great up there.

OK, be good, back in a couple of days.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> could be some really heavy lifting, that's for sure


it would require u to use two hands on me, hunny...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, no gym time, too much happening at the office. Headed to Mississippi in the AM, so may not get in the gym at all this week.
> 
> On the plus side, I am D-U-N done with school. Sent off the last assignment a few mintues ago. Woohoo!
> 
> ...


   
*Schools Out
Alice Cooper*

Well we got no choice 
all the girls and boys 
Makin' all that noise 
cause they found new toys. 

Well we can't salute ya 
can't find a flag 
If that don't suit ya 
that's a drag. 

School's out for summer 
School's out forever 

School's been blown to pieces. 
No more pencils 
No more books 

No more teacher's dirty looks. 

Well we got no class and we got no principles 

And we got no innocence 

We can't even think of a word that rhymes. 

School's out for summer 
school's out forever 

My school's been blown to pieces. 
No more pencils 
No more books 

No more teacher's dirty looks. 

Out for summer 
Out till fall 

We might not come back at all. 

School's out forever 
School's out for summer 

School's out with fever 
School's out completely.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it would require u to use two hands on me, hunny...


 

I was hoping someone would say that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRATS Brother Pylon, way to go my Friend!!! Thank you also for coming to my show, really meant alot to me for your support!!! Can we keep the story about the pancakes to ourselves, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

SOMEONE HAD PANCAKES WITH SYRUP???????????
saw some of your pics, Archie....u ANIMAL! 
Feel better that you accomplished what you started to do?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, quick update.  Heading back home today.  Interesting trip, but glad to leave.  

The Europe trip is on hold for a couple of weeks.  I think next week I may be on the road for a day or two, but no too bad.  Then the holiday week, then a week in San Diego, then probably Europe.  

I plan to start back up this week, but I'm not sure if I can commit the time to the plan that I outlined.  It is time intensive and missing a day is a big issue.  With that in mind I think I am going to postpone that plan and do something else, probably back to HIT with cardio days.  It's a lot easier stick to.

OK, will be back tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

so....do u like..need an assisstant? getting paid to travel the globe is right down my alley. I used to have a job like that...but I carried an M-16 and once I stood near a grove of trees....I was invisible...
I think yours would be 'mo bettah!

where is Europe are you going? Maybe pick something up for me?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2006)

If I go (and I think it's more likely that not) I'll probably be in Paris and Amsterdam, possibly Spain and London as well.  All depends on the schedule.

Whether or not I'm willing to bring something back kinda depends on what it is, but in general, sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Coming back to HIT huh??? Good Stuff!!! I was looking for some books, please tell me you have my HD1 and 2, I am going crazy looking for them and you are my last hope!!! Your all done with school now too, Definatly Congrats to you my Friend!!! You still wanting to get together for some raquetball in the future???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If I go (and I think it's more likely that not) I'll probably be in Paris and Amsterdam, possibly Spain and London as well. All depends on the schedule.
> 
> Whether or not I'm willing to bring something back kinda depends on what it is, but in general, sure.


Amsterdam? yer gonna go window shopping...aren't ya! 
shot glass from the Hard Rock Cafe? http://www.hardrockcafe.com/locations/cafes3/cafes.aspx?LocationID=51&MenuID=15&MIBEnumID=3


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Can we keep the story about the pancakes to ourselves, LOL!!!


 I saw it, you PHILLY, you!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I saw it, you PHILLY, you!!!


"I love soup, yes I do, I love soup so I ate two"  - Archie!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Coming back to HIT huh??? Good Stuff!!! I was looking for some books, please tell me you have my HD1 and 2, I am going crazy looking for them and you are my last hope!!! Your all done with school now too, Definatly Congrats to you my Friend!!! You still wanting to get together for some raquetball in the future???



Crap, I forgot all about them!    I meant to bring them to your show.

So, yes, I have them.  Yes, happy to return them.  Yes, should play r-ball sometime.  Let me get my schedule figured out for the next few weeks and we'll find a time.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Amsterdam? yer gonna go window shopping...aren't ya!
> shot glass from the Hard Rock Cafe? http://www.hardrockcafe.com/locations/cafes3/cafes.aspx?LocationID=51&MenuID=15&MIBEnumID=3



That sounds reasonable, assuming I'm near one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sure it won't interfere w/ the 'window shopping'...


(but, if not...no worries...will just have to get over there and get it myself)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh sure, try to hide from me by starting a new journal.    Keep tearing it up on the field.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey trips!  Good to see ya!

OK, rough day in the yard.  Working on tearing out part of a fence.  Brutal.  Just as good as gym time, IMO.

Clean on diet today.  Will get measurements and pics in the AM.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Oooof yard work sucks heh!

Yea I had a fire today right after the gym so I counted it as cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Crap, I forgot all about them!    I meant to bring them to your show.
> 
> So, yes, I have them.  Yes, happy to return them.  Yes, should play r-ball sometime.  Let me get my schedule figured out for the next few weeks and we'll find a time.


  No big deal, I was just thinking about them and forgot what I had done with them, as long as I know where they are!!! Let me know your schedule!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey kids, 

Sorry for the disappearing act.  I went to Colorado on a one day trip that turned into an overnight trip, but forgot my laptop.  Ugh. Back for a day before headed to New Orleans.

On the plus side, kept diet clean on the road (not perfect, but way improved.)  Also did an hour on the bike Sunday nite before leaving and 45 min on a bike at the hotel.  Will be riding again tonite for an hour.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Great job with the diet.  Cardio is looking good in here.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Dev.

Got in my hour last night as well.  Time flies when you're playing NHL 2K5.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

No cardio last night.  Late dinner, so I took the night off.  Headed to NOLA this morning, but I packed my laptop, so I'll be checking in from the road...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No cardio last night.  Late dinner, so I took the night off.  Headed to NOLA this morning, but I packed my laptop, so I'll be checking in from the road...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Howdy from the south!

got in and got my meeting done, but stuck here until Saturday, staying down in the quarter.  (yeah, I know, poor me, right?)

Anyway, the hotel we are sent to (new lodging program at work) is ok, but has no parking at all, and the fitness room is well stocked, but closed.  The equipment looks fine (has a bike, tread, universal and hot tub!) but they are using to store what I assume are moldy carpets.  Should be REALLY nice when they open it back up.  

Anyway, went for a jog, did about 1.3 miles (had to check it afterword on my map program, so it's an estimate.)  Man, I lost a lot of endurance.  It'll come back tho.

OK, cleaning up and heading out to dinner.  The upside is to get anywhere (meaning the quarter), it's at least a half mile walk, so it's like extra cardio!  Woohoo!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad to hear you made it there safely.  Nice job on the cardio.  The endurance will come back, probably quickly too.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you made it there safely.  Nice job on the cardio.  The endurance will come back, probably quickly too.



Let's hope so.  I am running again in the morning, thanks to a packing error.  I forgot my deodorant (and down here, you need it!)  I figure rather than ask for a little stick at the front desk, I'll take a job down to the drug store to start the day.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

The jog this morning was about 1.4 miles.  I learned something while I was out.  NOLA in the morning is unbarable if you aren't still drunk.  The place reeks, the air quality is poor, and the streets are disgusting.  Add in everything that went down last year, and it's plain old depressing.  At least at night it's not as hot.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, the road life has been ok so far today.  Had a nice lunch at Red Fish (they have a good salad of bibb lettuce, grapes, oranges and a lime-pomegrante dressing), shrimp tomato bisque and grilled fish tacos (left the torilla on the 2nd one untouched) with black beans.  And the company pays for it.  Not a bad gig.

Followed lunch with a 1hr+ stroll around the quarter in the Nawlins heat.  Not too taxing, but it'll work up a sweat in a hurry.  Hiding in the AC now, polishing up my resume.  Good times...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

NO in the summer, huh?  Piss somebody off?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Actually, I had to meet with a vendor who hates me on top of everything.  so yeah, I guess someone's got me on their shit list.  (Did I mention the resume polishing?)

Not to mention (and this is a bit self centered) that no one has said a word to me about finishing my MBA.  I mean, they paid for it, you'd think there would be some kind of recognition, even just an attaboy...


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

You play slowpitch. Awesome another slow pitch fanatic! I love it. We just played yesterday and we absolutly killed everyone. We played in a tournament in Illinois. We never got beat and the least we beat a team was by 9 runs. Do you play asa, isa, nsa, u trip? If so what classification?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Man, all this talk about softball now I wanna play!!!
Hope your trip is good, your weekend is Great, and your 4th is Safe!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Actually, I had to meet with a vendor who hates me on top of everything. so yeah, I guess someone's got me on their shit list. (Did I mention the resume polishing?)
> 
> Not to mention (and this is a bit self centered) that no one has said a word to me about finishing my MBA. I mean, they paid for it, you'd think there would be some kind of recognition, even just an attaboy...


heck no! Not self centered...getting a Master's...whew! an attaboy in the least! (how about: ok...screw the pat on the back...SHOW ME THE MONEY!)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> You play slowpitch. Awesome another slow pitch fanatic! I love it. We just played yesterday and we absolutly killed everyone. We played in a tournament in Illinois. We never got beat and the least we beat a team was by 9 runs. Do you play asa, isa, nsa, u trip? If so what classification?



Just co-ed rec league, nothin too serious.  I'm too old for that stuff.  OK, not too old, just not good enough.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Man, all this talk about softball now I wanna play!!!
> Hope your trip is good, your weekend is Great, and your 4th is Safe!!!



Thanks, Archie.  Hope all is well your direction.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heck no! Not self centered...getting a Master's...whew! an attaboy in the least! (how about: ok...screw the pat on the back...SHOW ME THE MONEY!)



Yeah, that's how I look at it too.  I've been kinda grumpy in the office since, but no one has bothered to ask why.  Now I get the joy of spending this week in a mass cleaning operation in the building.  Goody.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

In other news....

Got my grades in.  All A's, so I am official.  I should be picking up my diploma Friday.

Did a full day of manual labor (pulling fence posts, trimming hedges, handing pegboard in the garage, and sanding doors) followed later by an hour on the bike.  I'm still tired today!  

Have the day off.  Working on a chicken salad recipie I found using NF yogurt in place of mayo, with grapes, walnuts, and curry.  If it's good, I'll post it later.

Picked up a slip and slide for the boy.  We've been playing on it all morning.  They got smart and added and inflatable section for the sliding, plus a splash pool.  Everyone should get one!

Be back later!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got my grades in.  All A's, so I am official.  I should be picking up my diploma Friday.







			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Picked up a slip and slide for the boy.  We've been playing on it all morning.  They got smart and added and inflatable section for the sliding, plus a splash pool.  Everyone should come over!



  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

dang...tat sounds good..if it turns ot..ya gotzta post it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

CONGRATS Brother Pylon, you should be proud, we are!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys...

Posted the chicken salad.  Very tasty.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

uhm...where....or...lemme guess...the recipe section?


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats on the diploma......wish I wouldve stuck with my schooling a little longer.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

You deserve major credit and congrats for not only for completing your MBA, but getting straight A's all while working full time, traveling for work, caring for a family and fitting in working out/playing softball.  Fantastic job


----------



## Pylon (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks kids.  The kind words are appreciated...

Spent a good bit of yesterday on the slip and slide with the boy.  3 sessions total, trying to keep sun exposure to short shifts.  Came out pink but not red, so that's ok.  

Followed the day with 45 min on the bike.  I got about 8 hrs of sleep (which is more than normal) and I am still dragging ass.  I need to get back to the office.  This long weekend is killing me!  

4th party tonight.  I'm in charge of dessert, as normal. This year I'm bypassing the baked goods and making a nice fresh fruit salad with a little sabayone on the side.  Good times...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Have a happy and safe 4th, Py!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 4, 2006)

Right back atcha, Burner...

Headed to the fam's for the fireworks, meaning no time for cardio tonight.  But will that stop me?  Heck no!  Got in a full hour while the wife and boy were napping.  (That's dedication, baby!)

Off to party.  Y'all be safe...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Right back atcha, Burner...
> 
> Headed to the fam's for the fireworks, meaning no time for cardio tonight. But will that stop me? Heck no! Got in a full hour of riding the wife while the boy was napping. (That's dedication, baby!)
> 
> Off to party. Y'all be safe...


you go, Py!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

Hope your 4th was GREAT my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry no posting, just been really busy.  Had a mid-week refeed for the 4th, back at it last night with 1hr 15min on the bike.  (I was in the middle of a hockey game when I hit an hour, so I just kept going...)

Off to softball tonight, will probably do more bike work after that.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 7, 2006)

OK, so no bike.  Was starving when I got home, so I ate late, which means no w/out.  Parents are in town tonite and want to take us to dinner, so we will see how that goes.  Also planning to pick up my diploma later today.  Woohoo!

What else...My sister is hooking me up with a pro recruiter she knows, so that's good...getting ready to head to San Diego on Sunday, so that's good too...sun is shining, temp is good...well, I guess it's all good, then, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

You're going to San Diego??? Do you need an assisstant? Lucky sun ofa gun.
BTW...how can u be related to a piece of hardware....hhmmm...things to ponder....think that question will take up a good portion of my working day today..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 7, 2006)

Have fun in San Diego. I lived downtown for a year. Weather is always in the 70s/80s, lots of beaches, good food. Fun place to be.

*edit
Even better if you are rich and live in La Jolla.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You're going to San Diego??? Do you need an assisstant? Lucky sun ofa gun.
> BTW...how can u be related to a piece of hardware....hhmmm...things to ponder....think that question will take up a good portion of my working day today..



Yeah, can you believe I'm trying to get out of this job?

Ok...not catching the hardware questions....maybe it's just too early for me...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Have fun in San Diego. I lived downtown for a year. Weather is always in the 70s/80s, lots of beaches, good food. Fun place to be.
> 
> *edit
> Even better if you are rich and live in La Jolla.



SD is one of my favorite places on the planet.  Maybe #1.  I love it.  I'm made a handful of trips and have never had bad weather.  My first trip was to La Jolla, in fact.  What's not to love?

But yeah, couldn't live there unless I was loaded.  Too many distractions to have to really work for a living.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> SD is one of my favorite places on the planet.  Maybe #1.  I love it.  I'm made a handful of trips and have never had bad weather.  My first trip was to La Jolla, in fact.  What's not to love?



SD is great, but I think I'd put it #2 behind Hawaii.  Weather has always been great, plenty of things to do, lots of good restaurants and beaches,  What am I still doing here in RI?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

Brother Pylon, have a great weekend and enjoy San Diego, B-E-UtiFUL place!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Have fun in San Diego. I lived downtown for a year. Weather is always in the 70s/80s, lots of beaches, good food. Fun place to be.
> 
> *edit
> Even better if you are rich and live in La Jolla.


hiya, Aggie!
I was working the club lastnight...thought I saw your double...girl looks sorta like you...but it was her ripped abs that had my attention....I coulda and almost did...starre at that bare midriff most of  the night.... 
luckily, it was a good night and no fights broke out...I was....distracted...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2006)

Hiya Burner.
My double huh? LOL.
 I gotta work on my abs. Had 'em once for the first time in my life, and I have to get them back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, can you believe I'm trying to get out of this job?
> 
> Ok...not catching the hardware questions....maybe it's just too early for me...


son of a gun...gun = hardware....
ok..so the joke sucked.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hiya Burner.
> My double huh? LOL.
> I gotta work on my abs. Had 'em once for the first time in my life, and I have to get them back.


heh...I know the feeling...I used to look athletic once too...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> SD is great, but I think I'd put it #2 behind Hawaii.  Weather has always been great, plenty of things to do, lots of good restaurants and beaches,  What am I still doing here in RI?



Been there, not impressed.  SD weather is just as nice, but less crowded and less expensive.  IMO, anyway.  Not that I would avoid Hawaii if given the chance to go back, you know?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2006)

OK all, headed out the door.  Will check up with everyone later today.

For the record, I had a full cheat day on Friday, and am leaving at 259.  I am usually very productive in SD with whatever I am working on at the time, so I am hoping to come back at 255 or less.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

You can do it my Friend!!! Have a great/safe trip and best wishes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

u know....SD has been voted best place in the States to live for several years...if u can get past the cost of living...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2006)

As expected, a great w/out while in SD...

Did 10 min on the bike to warm up.  Decided to go back to the HD program, or as close as I can get with what I have here.  The fitness room is great for a hotel, tho still not a realy gym...

WU - 15 reps, 15lb DBs on each except pulldowns, 60 in plates

flat DB flyes - 35s x 15
SS incline DB press - 50s x 3

DB pullover - 50 x 10

CG palms up pulldowns - 135 x 15*

DB SLDs - 50s x 15

* - should have been a SS, but there happened to be someone using the stack, so there was about a min in between

Followed this with a 3 mile run/walk outside, down by the bay.  Man, I love this town...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have no doubt that you will return home LIGHTER!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

That's because you don't know about the french bakery just outside the hotel door...

Up this morning at 5 local time (7 my time, so it's like sleeping in!)  Got in an hour on the bike downstairs, now headed to my all day seminar...day 1 of 5...oy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

how far from the beach are you????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's because you don't know about the french bakery just outside the hotel door...
> 
> Up this morning at 5 local time (7 my time, so it's like sleeping in!) Got in an hour on the bike downstairs, now headed to my all day seminar...day 1 of 5...oy...


hhmmm....fresh croissant w/ butter and jelly...and hot coffee...great thing to have 1st thing in the ammm..especially when u are having it in Paris...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Heavy Duty, Good Stuff!!! Keep at it my Friend, doing Good!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how far from the beach are you????



I'm about .5 mi from the harbor.  The beach is a little but further, I think, to the north.  I could drive there in a couple of minutes, but no time during the day.  To be honest, I'm not much of a beach guy...other than the scenery, which I can get at the hotel pool...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hhmmm....fresh croissant w/ butter and jelly...and hot coffee...great thing to have 1st thing in the ammm..especially when u are having it in Paris...



That may still happen at the end of the month.  Right now I just have to be content with the breakfast here, which is pretty good.  Today was an egg white omlette with swiss and asparagus, served with mixed greens in a champaign vinagrette instead of potatoes.  Tasty.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heavy Duty, Good Stuff!!! Keep at it my Friend, doing Good!!!



Thanks, Arch.  Doing what I can...

Finshed up class, went for another 3 mile jog/walk.  I think I ran more in the first half, but my legs felt like lead on the way back.  Ug.

Off to dinner.  C ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That may still happen at the end of the month. Right now I just have to be content with the breakfast here, which is pretty good. Today was an egg white omlette with swiss and asparagus, served with mixed greens in a champaign vinagrette instead of potatoes. Tasty.


I'd have to pass on the asparagus....green peppers instead....hey...where was the meat? (the good stuff)???
I just had a chicken, egg and cheese breakfast...

beach: pros and cons..
pros: get to watch the surf..relaxxing
cons: sand gets everywhere...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2006)

AM workout...

10 min bike
wu - 60 x 15, leg ext, leg curl
WU - BW calf raises x 10 ea

leg ext x 255 (machine max) x 9
SS leg curl x 255 (machine max) x 10

calf raises - 50 lb db x 20 ea

elliptical - 10 min

Much different than an hour of cardio in the AM, but still felt pretty good.  I'm starting to think my legs are kinda strong.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> my legs felt like lead on the way back. Ug.


hate that! I used to have problems with up to the 1st 1/2 to mile....finally, get my rhythem / pace and then I was ok....

little things that helped me out was: I would snap my finger to a cadence with my left heel strike. (heel hit pavement) Just something to do to distract me....if I slowed down, I'd snap faster and pick up the pace to match. Kinda silly but it worked for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burnsy! I do that too....also, I lift my arms up and put my hands on the back of my head...it opens up my lungs, and since I'm stretching my shoulders/back, it takes my focus off of the running.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have that much coordination....I'd probably trip and fall if I ran w/ arms over head like that...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

well, I'm blonde, and I can do it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

natural blonde?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

well...duh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey Py! Work with me here.....Billies' about to email us pics whether she is a natural blonde....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, pretty sure that's going to require some photographic proof.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Lookin Good Brother Pylon!!! Do what you can do, awesome job!!! And I second that, your legs are strong, thats for sure!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2006)

Second w/out of the day, 1 hr on the bike.

I ate a little more today, including a cookie and mini pastry at lunch, but otherwise my diet has been really clean since I got here.  Can't wait to see how the scale treats me when I get home.  Also swung by the GNC less than a block away, picked up a couple more shakes and a pack of Instone pudding (banana).  Yum.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Py looking gooing!  Cardio is really coming along great job!

Oh and I must say your food is great!  I went to the recipe thread for my girl b/c she wanted some foods she could cook once a week on sunday and have it mon-fri for lunch when she comes home.  Something she could make in a jiff and keep in the friedge so when she came home she had a healthy option.  I got about 15 pages full of recipes and most of them where yours!

I tried a few and they are so damn awsome I have to thank you!

Oh yea and I my girl is joining a gym...not mine...but she is still joining one yippee!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

hmm...wasn't aware I had thrown up that many, but glad they worked for you!

Let me know if there is anything else you might like.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Morning cardio - 30 min elliptical.  Man, 5am is starting to feel early.  I must be adjusting to the time zone...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

is there a such thing as a healthy creamy alfredo sauce???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Py, have you sent Arch your winners package yet?

You are still in our little comp right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Morning cardio - 30 min elliptical.  Man, 5am is starting to feel early.  I must be adjusting to the time zone...


Good Stuff, but whats this 5am being early stuff, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Py, have you sent Arch your winners package yet?
> 
> You are still in our little comp right?



Of course I am still in, but nothing sent.  I have something in mind, but will hand deliver it when I get home.

Yes, Arch, 5am is early.  Keep in mind, it's west coast time, so it's like waking up at 7 at home!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn brother 5 in the AM, that sucks! Good dedication there!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

5am for the first of 2 workouts!  Don't cheat me!  

Speaking of which, w/out #2, 3 mile run, is in the books.  Man I love it out here. 

Noticiably better on the run today, less walking and fewer stops.  Good times.  I am hoping to get in the full 3 before I leave town, but won't be crushed if I don't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> hmm...wasn't aware I had thrown up that many, but glad they worked for you!
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else you might like.



Do you only post the recipes that you've thrown up?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you only post the recipes that you've thrown up?



Of course!  Why would I share the good stuff?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

Morning w/out:

WU - bike, 10 min
WU set - raises, rows, curls, french press -  15 ea w/ 10 lb DBs
             pushdowns - 60 x 15

DB lat raises - 25s x 10
DB rows - 40s x 10
DB hammer curls - 30s x 10
Pushdowns - 105 (on this particular stack, whatever that means) x 10
DB french press - 50 x 10

Guessed well, most of these were at or close to failure.  I had a little problem getting motivated this morning, so just glad I made it down to lift.  Glad I went, tho.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Of course! Why would I share the good stuff?


I've been craving a healthy chicken and spinach quiche....have any good recipes?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've been craving a healthy chicken and spinach quiche....have any good recipes?



Give me a little time, I'll get something for you this evening.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

damn...that does sound good...quiche that is....give us any good recipes involving spinach combined with cheese ...yumyum...


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Keep up the good workouts and you'll see those numbers rising in no time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...that does sound good...quiche that is....give us any good recipes involving spinach combined with cheese ...yumyum...


I'm just full of good ideas...food...massages....wait...massages??? 
sure! Why not....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2006)

I slept in a little, so no early morning cardio.  however, class got out early, so I just finished the 3 mile jog, no stopping.  OK, there was one stop for a crossing light, but it was right at the beginning, plus I had to do a couple of small detours around other lights, so I am confident I got in a full 5K without resting.  Not real fast, but still counts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

hey! U didn't stop! Take the success where u can!
When I first starting running...WAY back in the day....(If u can imagine that I actually weighed all of 168lbs once upon a time)
I had to stop 3 - 4 times in a mile and half loop. Each day....I'd try to go a little further then the last time as well as stop at least once less till I could do my 1.5 mile loop at once..then started to lengthen my runs....
Keep pushing, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

EXCELLENT progress BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks fellas...

I had a little sushi for lunch, then ended up walking the same 3 mile track, this time a little slower, doing some shopping and taking in the sunshine.  Man, I love it out here.

Planning to hit a brazilian steakhouse for dinner (never been, but heard great things) and then the Padres game.  Whoopee!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2006)

BTW burner, I haven't forgotten you.  I am working on something, but being on the road I am wary of sharing it until I test a couple of things.  I'll try to have it for you this weekend.  I think, if it works, everyone will be pleased...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW burner, I haven't forgotten you. I am working on something, but being on the road I am wary of sharing it until I test a couple of things. I'll try to have it for you this weekend. I think, if it works, everyone will be pleased...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2006)

That's in reference to the quiche he asked about.  Don't worry, I'll share with everyone when it is right.

Just got back from the game...Petco park is officially my favorite.  Stunningly great park, and they did everything right.  Very well done.  I think I've walked about 10 miles today.  I'm beat.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Stuff = Good Times my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

'afternon, Py!
hmm...quiche.....spinache...chicken...
I was reading on-line that strong flavored cheese make for better taste....


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's in reference to the quiche he asked about.  Don't worry, I'll share with everyone when it is right.
> 
> Just got back from the game...Petco park is officially my favorite.  Stunningly great park, and they did everything right.  Very well done.  I think I've walked about 10 miles today.  I'm beat.


I lived on 9th Ave. when I lived in Downtown SD. I could see Petco from my balcony. 

BTW, SBC Park in SF is pretty nice also. There are really no bad seats in that whole stadium. Now where the Niners play....sigh...been waiting for a new stadium for eons.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

Back from the dead...um...road...

WU - eliptical 10 min
WU - Pec deck - 55 x 10

Pec Deck - 115 x 11
SS Incline smith press - 110 x 4

WU - DB pullover 40 x 10

DB pullover - 60 x 10
SS CG pulldowns - 120 x 15

Deadlifts - I did extra work here, having a trainer watch my first set for form.  I've never really felt like my forrm was good, but he said it was pretty close to textbook form.  After hearing that, I felt better abou doing a few extra sets with more weight.

Deadlifts - 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 225 x 2, 275 x 1 PR

May have been able to go higher, but didn't want to push too hard.  It's only a PR because I've never felt right about my form.  I think I can get over 300 without too much trouble, but we'll see how I feel about it tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

Herculese! Herculese!

Was'sup, Py!
nice pulls on the deads!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

I LOOOOOVE the AVI!!  You have sexy shoulders!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I LOOOOOVE the AVI!! You have sexy shoulders!!


..and he looks so serious in that pic, too!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, nothing like looking at that pasty whiteness every time I log on...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon!!! I like the new avi too!!! Now where can I get me some of those Guns???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

don't be so hard on yourself PY....just say "thanks"


----------



## Pylon (Jul 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> don't be so hard on yourself PY....just say "thanks"



Sorry, sorry....you're right....thanks....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

We're always the harshest on ourselves!!   Just think Py -- women think you're hot   and that's all you need to know!  You got that mister????  

Don't make me come and  your


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

actually.....you SHOULD make her go there and give ya a good 'whippin!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

think of our compliments like a motivational tool....kinda like we're chasing you with a whip around the gym...or...er...something like that...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> think of our compliments like a motivational tool....kinda like we're chasing you with a whip around the gym...or...er...something like that...



It would be more effective if you were there in person.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It would be more effective if you were there in person.


maybe he took your advice...he's not been here in a couple days....Billie...prepare for a house guest!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

His power could be out!!! We had a BAD, and I mean BAD cycle of storms come through the area, my power was out for a night, so he may be still out!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> His power could be out!!! We had a BAD, and I mean BAD cycle of storms come through the area, my power was out for a night, so he may be still out!!!



I was thinking about that and wondering if you all were ok after those storms.  They made the news here.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey kids...

Yes, everyone here is fine.  No real damage.  Power was out for a while, but mostly just been busy.  Will get caught up and fill in detail over the next few days...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

OK, quick update...

no w/outs to speak of.  Still been dragging a bit.  I have some travel coming up, but my boss is out of town all week, so I have no excuse not to get to the gym the next couple of days.  Planning to do cardio at home tonight.  i picked up a couple of wireless xbox controllers a week ago, but haven't plugged them in.  

Also, my Jeep is gone.  It was at 96k miles, the transmission was starting to feel odd, as was the suspension.  Couple that with a leaky AC and $3 gas (plus declining gas milage) and it was time to change.  So, found a car I really liked.  I got a 2007 nissan versa.  They've only been out a couple of weeks, but they're cool.  They are similar to the toyota matrix.  mine is red, gets 30/35 mpg (compared to 14 or so in the jeep) and has a cool package with the intelikey (no need to pull it out of your pocket, the car knows it's you) and a bluetooth package that sets up the phone thru the speakers and lets you voice dial.  Very fun.  The gas savings will make up about half of the payment.  i'll try to get a pic up later.

Anyway, headed to Memphis/Batesville this week, and northern PA next week.  I think I'm going to catch a Yankees game while there.  Anyone been there?  I was going to drive and park there.  Good/bad idea?  Any advice on how to handle it?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 23, 2006)

Yankees game in PA or NY?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yankees game in PA or NY?



NY.  It is about 2 hrs to NY, 2 hrs to Philly (they are out of town), and 5 hrs to Pitt.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 23, 2006)

Ughh...If it was me...I'd opt to drive to Philly and go to a game there.  Much easier to get there and get out in a timely manner.  NY..well from my experience with the city, it's not fun to drive in, especially if you are not familiar with it and traffic gives new meaning to nightmare.  I know first hand, that an hour and a half drive can take 3 hours or more because of traffic tie ups at bridges into the city (yes, I've sat a mile or so from the toll gates of a bridge into NYC for 2 hours).  Then once there, theres the fun of getting out after the game with the rest of the crowd.  Personally, I don't think it is worth it to drive to NYC for a game, however, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 23, 2006)

The person or persons to talk to about going into NYC for a game would probably be P-funk or Goal Getter, or  Mino or possibly Deadbolt.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, Dev.  The Phillies are on the road, so it's Yanks or nuthin.

What about a train?  Or a subway stop up north that I can drive to?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2006)

You may want to ask this in the sports forum.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You may want to ask this in the sports forum.



Yeah, I thought about that, but I'd probably forget to check for an answer...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

don't u get the alerts in your email? SLACKER!!!! no go ask the question!
WAHOO! A new car! I love new car smell!
That blue tooth will be handy...(make sure to get windows tinted...or people will think u have lost your mind...talking to 'nobody'...)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, the bluetooth is a cool feature.  No tint, tho.  

Another great day in corporate America.  Not one but TWO birthday cakes.  Yee hah...  Managed to get out unscathed, tho.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad you got out in good shape, was wondering about you since it hit so hard!!! Congrats on the new car too, Fantastic!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

45 min on the bike tonite.  Beat Nashville 10-0.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, a moment of venting, if you will....

I know I'm not the only one who struggles with a spouse/significant other who not only doesn't "get it", but makes things more difficult.  My wife is killing me.  Not only does she not do anything to take care of herself and make excuses about it constantly, she continues to buy junk food and stock the house with things I try to avoid.  Then she gets defensive if I say anything.  

For instance, after spending 45 min on the bike, I come upstairs to see her getting ready to dish out a big bowl of ice cream.  I have some of the blue Bunny low sugar/fat free bars (which she has admitted taste pretty good) in the freezer, so I offer her one of them.  She says no,  I say "They're a little better for you."  She gets mad and says "I don't care."  (To which I could only think, yeah, clearly.)

Anyway, I know plenty of people have similar issues.  Just wanted to vent a little...Thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

yep...I have those issues too....and I have no willpower to avoid those things....your not alone Py!!  

also..thanks for the tank...it's so cute!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, Billie.  Yeah, I figured I wasn't alone on it...

BTW, I'm going to be in your neck of the woods tomorrow.  Well, ok, I'm going to be in Memphis.  I'm picking up a co-worker at the airport, then headed south to Batesville, MS.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

yep...I noticed that   If it was on a weekend, and I didn't have to work, I'd come and visit you, but alas....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2006)

Back from the gym.  Did 2 lifting sessions today (from HD1) since I'm on the road the rest of the week and might not get to lift again until next week...

WU - eliptical, 10 min
WU - iso leg ext, 35x10 ea

iso leg ext - 70x7 ea
SS leg press - 450x10
standing calf - 220 x 20

WU - giant set - let raise, db row, hammer curls - 15sx10

DB lat raise - 30sx10
BO DB row - 50sx10
BB curl - 70x10

cable pushdowns - 200 (full stack)x10
SS dips - bwx4


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> then headed south to Batesville, MS.


be careful and keep an ear out for the sound of dueling banjos....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!! I hear ya, they just don't understand it!!! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2006)

Hola from Memphis!

Spending a couple of days in the south.  Had some really good fried crab tonight, as well as a few hoppy beverages.  Plan to get in a good cardio session tomorrow.

My neck is a little cranky after the lifting session yesterday, but otherwise feel pretty good.  Looking forward to the next lift, maybe Saturday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 27, 2006)

sorry I can't come and see you Py!  Drink a couple for me


----------



## Pylon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I just wanted you to know.  That way, if someone says "Hey, if feels kinda cool around here", you'll know it because I'm in the area.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Whats up big guy I see your still traveling around!  

Hows goes everything else though?  Hope all is well on the home front...now get to the cardio you fried grab eating machine!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 29, 2006)

Heya bolt!

No, passed on the cardio.  My neck is not feeling better, so taking it easy.  It really sucks, because I can't pin down what sets it off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hola from Memphis!



  And shouldn't that be Hola-y'all?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry, I wasn't there quite that long.

I think I may drop lat raises and DB rows from my routine.  I think they are the most likely culprits for causing my neck problems...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2006)

Are you doing upright rows?  Thta exercise did a number on my shoulders.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2006)

No, and I don't that that would be it.  The problem isn't in my shoulder, it's actually about 3 inches below the nape of my neck.  In fact, it's right where the shoulder blades come together doing DB rows (bent over, that is.)  I'm going to drop them and see if it helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey Py!
neck's not doing any better?
How about when u are benching? Are u straining it then?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2006)

The only "benching" i've been doing is incline smith after pec deck, but i don't think that is the problem.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

u aren't straining at all on those exercises? I've caught myself tweaking my neck with a heavy weight...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, yes I'm straining on them, but from the area where the pain lives, I'm guessing they aren't the issue.

Of course, it's just that.  A guess.  I may find the same problem comes up without lats and rows.  Who knows?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

The neck and upper back is VERY complex and there are so many muscles/nerves there its nearly impossible to figure it out without a professional checking it out.  Benching could do a number on that area if done properly...there could just be a number of different things wrong.

Have you gotten it checked out?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 31, 2006)

Kinda.  I had it looked at a while back just to find out the problem.  The doc confirmed it is a pinched nerve due to inflammation around the vertebrae.  I have an "as needed" scrip for naproxen, which I'm taking now.  (Puts me directly on my ass, but otherwise has little effect.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The neck and upper back is VERY complex and there are so many muscles/nerves there its nearly impossible to figure it out without a professional checking it out.  Benching could do a number on that area if done properly...there could just be a number of different things wrong.



Dead on, DeadBolt.  And it doesn't take much to screw it up either.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey y'all...

still achin', so still chillin'.  Off to northern PA in the AM.  Whoopee.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Pylon, how goes it?  Sorry to hear about the pinched nerve or whatever is bugging you.  I finally made it to Comerica Park.  Not bad.  Not bad at all.  Though, a part of me will always remain with the dumpy old Tiger Stadium on the corner of Michigan and Trumball.  Ernie Harwell is now all that's left from that era.  You were dead on about Leyland.  He has the boys playing well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Keep your chin up bud!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

Py, I hope your pinched nerve heals quickly.  You might see about some accupuncture or accupressure!

Hope you get to feeling better sweetie...if you need anything, just holler


----------



## Pylon (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks kids...

Stiff feeling stiff.  Set up a doc's visit for next Friday.  If it's still stiff at that point, I'll suspect something is really wrong...


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Ever make it over to Yankee Stadium?  BTW, my neurologist in St. Louis was Dr. Walter Lemmon over at Barnes West.  He was very good and a straight shooter if you end up needing to see one.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 5, 2006)

No, I didn't.  I went to the minor league game instead.  (It was less than a mile from the hotel, plus it was $1 draft and $.50 hot dog night.  Good times.)

Thanks for the tip.  Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

stadium dogs? Sounds goood.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks kids...
> 
> *Stiff feeling stiff*. Set up a doc's visit for next Friday. If it's still stiff at that point, I'll suspect something is really wrong...


 
just to save you a doctors visit...I've heard that is completly normal


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, haven't I gotten the pics from Fitty yet, I might agree, but this is without stimulation...so to speak...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

she...sen t u pics????? Hmmm...somebody's gonna get a spankin'...however...I think she may enjoy that....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

oh...pics with the tank top?? I totally forgot about that...guess I'd better get on the ball


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2006)

In fairness, B, you didn't promise them...not that I'll turn them down...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

I did promise a pic didn't I...I'll have one for you tonight!  I'm sorry I forgot!   Oh by the way...the, uh...(cough) girls are quite cramped in that tank...it fits everywhere else...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds like I picked the right one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe I need a reduction???  Naaawww, the hubby would divorce me!!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, I didn't.  I went to the minor league game instead.  (It was less than a mile from the hotel, plus it was $1 draft and $.50 hot dog night.  Good times.)
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  Hopefully it won't come to that.



Sounds like you had a great time at the minor league game.  
we have a minor league stadium here in town and they have $0.05 hot dog nights.  Don't know how much the drafts are, but it a very family oriented park.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

here ya go PY!!  Now it's Tammy's turn!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll upload one in about an hour & 1/2.  I had one last night, but it looked kinda blurry...so you really couldn't see it at all!  

I like your's Billie


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking good, Billie!  What's the shirt say? (besides "i'm so happy right now")


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's see if this works:


crap...I can't get it to upload. Hold on


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

Billie to the rescue!!  I just ran over to Tammy's place, took a pic...and then...well...then I came home to upload this picture...honest!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

I was about to take that in my bedroom and my son walked in so I had to run in to the bathroom and take it really quick.....hence me holding the door shut


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

why didn't you want you son to see??  is there something on the bottom half that we're missing?? 

oh...Boiler..the shirt says San Diego, California


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

Now now...that wouldn't be nice of me to say, now would it???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

ooohhh...so THAT'S why you have such a big smile on your face


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for getting it posted, B.  Fitty sent it to me, but I haven't had time to get to it.  

Glad you both like the tops!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

You are so wonderful sweetie    thank you so much for the tank...I really love it!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, things at work are happening, which may have an impact on my gym contributions...As I've said, I tend to loose my steam when I get buried at work or things have me down.

It looks like I may be changing jobs inside the company, even changing careers a bit.  Nothing official, but it would be a good thing, I think.  Also, there is a "fitness comp" going on that just started, and I've been solicited to sign up.  I'm nothing if not a junkie for competition, right?  So, I'm planning on getting in Monday, including weigh in (honor system applies, I think) and target.  It's weight only (on BF% on this list), so I have to come up with something agressive enough to be worth doing, but not so much that I'd strip away lean mass to reach it.  I'll let you all know what I come up with.  

The other upside is all the other members (as of now) are execs, so this would be a chance to impress them, even if it has nothing to do with work.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, things at work are happening, which may have an impact on my gym contributions...As I've said, I tend to loose my steam when I get buried at work or things have me down.
> 
> It looks like I may be changing jobs inside the company, even changing careers a bit.  Nothing official, but it would be a good thing, I think.  Also, there is a "fitness comp" going on that just started, and I've been solicited to sign up.  I'm nothing if not a junkie for competition, right?  So, I'm planning on getting in Monday, including weigh in (honor system applies, I think) and target.  It's weight only (on BF% on this list), so I have to come up with something agressive enough to be worth doing, but not so much that I'd strip away lean mass to reach it.  I'll let you all know what I come up with.
> 
> The other upside is all the other members (as of now) are execs, so this would be a chance to impress them, even if it has nothing to do with work.


Sounds like a good move for you.  You're right about doing stuff on a personal level with your superiors.  It always helps to build those relationships.

On a separate note, what ever happened to Kal.  Didn't you work with him?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Billie to the rescue!! I just ran over to Tammy's place, took a pic...and then...well...then I came home to upload this picture...honest!


wow....I have a new wallpaper.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> here ya go PY!! Now it's Tammy's turn!


Hiya Billie!
very hubba hubba!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good move for you.  You're right about doing stuff on a personal level with your superiors.  It always helps to build those relationships.
> 
> On a separate note, what ever happened to Kal.  Didn't you work with him?



Yeah, he's doing fine.  Just has a lot going on and has drifted off the gym radar.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow....I have a new wallpaper.....



Yipee!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2006)

Got into the doc's friday...diagnosis is a pulled or strained trap, which is causing a pinched nerve.  Scripted a muscle relaxer and anit-inflam, recommended a deep tissue massage for the area.  Hopefully will be back up and lifting in a week or so.  In the meantime, getting plenty of rest.  The meds have knocked me out to the tune of 17 hourse of sleep in the last 24 or so.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your injury, hope it gets better quickly!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Guh...so groggy...

Getting lots of sleep, tho, so that's good.

Starting on the new plan Monday.  I've decided to go back to an early setup with higher reps and sets (rather than Heavy Duty).  I need to get back to a higher caloric output while in the gym.  Plan to do 3 days of lifting and 3 or 4 of cardio.  Will probably do a split of chest-bis/legs/back-tri-shoulders.  Will have to be careful with the shouders so as not to aggrevate the neck issue.  I'm putting it last in the rotation.  I'm hoping that I can get thru a week of just cardio and light lifting, then hit the weights next week.

I am also planning to get in for a massage this week.  There is a therapist at my gym, so I'm going to try to get a spot on her sched.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking good in here.  Enjoy the massage, they can work wonders if you have a really good therapist.  The fitness comp at work spunds interesting.  The only down side which is also a plus is if you beat the execs.  Bad for the execs, but great for your health/body.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

sorry to hear about the trap PY....take it easy for another week or so


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Dev and B.  That is pretty much the plan.  Will probably do cardio work this week to get myself going, but I don't see any lifting until next week at the earliest.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2006)

OK, got into the masage therapist at lunch.  She told me the muscle under my left trap feels like it has been twisted around like a rubber band.  She worked on it for a while, now I get to wait and see how much it hurts.

She also said I would probably be ok to do light lifting, but I think I'm going to stick with cardio work this week, just to be safe.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, got into the masage therapist at lunch.  She told me the muscle under my left trap feels like it has been twisted around like a rubber band.  She worked on it for a while, now I get to wait and see how much it hurts.
> 
> She also said I would probably be ok to do light lifting, but I think I'm going to stick with cardio work this week, just to be safe.



Oh man, a deep tissue massage??? I would KILL for one of those!!! Heres to a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, the rubdown seemed to help some, but still a little stiff.  I've got good ROM turning right, but left (where the problem lives) is still about 60%.  

Trying to get my food act together, have decided to go back to some old habits that worked well.  That means oats, natty PB and  a scoop of whey for breakfast.  I've also refilled my fruit bowl at work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

those massages are wonderful!  You may find that you will probably need another one.  And I would get another one really soon.  Probably like Friday maybe.  When I did that to my back, I got something like 3 massages in one week!  They do work and they are extremely helpful.

I hope you get to feeling better sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh...how do you eat the oats, pb and protein?  Do you mix it all together and just eat it like oatmeal???  Sounds really good!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2006)

I nuke the oats, then mix in the pb, then the whey.  All I have is strawberry right now, but it is really good with choc or banana whey.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

That's pretty much the breakfast I have only I add a bananna and milk and do it in the blender.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh yummy!!!  I'm definitely going to do that w/ the pb and whey


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2006)

Its a good mix.  I think the banana whey from GNC is the best flavor for the mix, but just about anything will go ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

'morning, my friend! Looks like we are both out for the week...at least  youcan do cardio...
my alrm went off this am...bad habit, I stretched overhead of me to turn it off...THAT woke me up....
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, got into the masage therapist at lunch.  She ...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats on the "NEW" addition my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2006)

Feeling a bit better today.  The meds are still slowing me down, but i've got most of my ROM back in my neck.  Still a little stiff, so I will be taking it easy with an eye on Monday for lifting again.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to hear your healing up quickly, rest it like you say, and then Best wishes to you for next monday!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Pylon, congrats on the great news about the baby!  We have the goalie pulled right now.  Maybe you, me and Fitty will all have something to celebrate this spring!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wouldn't that be awesome Boiler?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome Boiler?



Indeed, it would!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, let's all hope for the best, then. 

Today is my first day off meds.  I have some left, but have been feeling a lot better.  Looks like Monday should be on track for lifting.  I plan to start in with cardio tonight.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's to you Pylon.  I hope you don't need those meds anymore!  Have you been able to get another massage?  That might be a benefit too!

XOXO


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I think one did the trick.  Now I'm just ansy to get back at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Feeling a bit better today. The meds are still slowing me down, but i've got most of my ROM back in my neck. Still a little stiff, so I will be taking it easy with an eye on Monday for lifting again.


hmm...that was what I was going to post!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2006)

Good weekend, kept the diet in check.  Feeling good, ready to lift tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

OK, Monday arrived, and with it my return to the gym.  The neck is still a little stiff, but I would say it is at about 95% recovered, which is good enough.  I will stay away from shoulder or upper back work for a while, but needed to get back into it.  I decided to go back to a program I tinkered with, which is a HIT style that uses high reps and alternates between upper and lower lifts.  Rest times are minimal, and rest/pause sets are with a 30 sec break.  

WU - 10 min eliptical
WU - HS flat bench - 50 x 10
WU - leg press - 180 x 10

HS flat bench - 95 x 20 (will go up)
leg press - 360 x 20 (left knee was a little creaky here, so will hold this weight)
db flye - 20s x 20 (will go up)
calf press - 360 x 20 (will go up)
hs incline press - 95 x 9, 3
hs decline - 95 x 10, 8
standing calf raise - 220 x 20 (will go up)
rope pushdowns - 100 x 12, 8
leg curl - 130 x 15, 5
pec deck - 75 x 20 (will go up)
5 min bike cooldown

Felt great, completely gassed for the rest of the afternoon.  Glad to be back!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, Monday arrived, and with it my return to the gym.  The neck is still a little stiff, but I would say it is at about 95% recovered, which is good enough.  I will stay away from shoulder or upper back work for a while, but needed to get back into it.  I decided to go back to a program I tinkered with, which is a HIT style that uses high reps and alternates between upper and lower lifts.  Rest times are minimal, and rest/pause sets are with a 30 sec break.
> 
> WU - 10 min eliptical
> WU - HS flat bench - 50 x 10
> ...



 Good to see you back.

Did we ever define our challenge program?  Who all is interested?  Who is the judge?  I'm still interested if you are.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good job Py!  

You guys started a competition?  OOOOOh, this is gonna be fun to watch.   Do I get pics in here somewhere?  Oh, wait   for a minute there I thought I was burner....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent return BRother Pylon!!! Whats this challenge thingy???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, I'm in a challenge of sorts at work with all the executives.  BM is being kind enough to give me some extra competition around here too!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

Two notes...

First, DOMS has set in nicely.  While I didn't work my arms directly, it is clear that doing that chest work caused spillover to my tris.  They are killing me.  Chest is nice and tender, and legs are a sore enough to matter but not enough to slow me down.  Perfect.

Second, I found out yesterday that I am officially changing jobs.  I have an opportunity to do some special project work for our VP of HR.  (It's not really a promotion, but it could lead to one.)  If I like it, I can stay in his area.  I've never worked in HR, but I'm stoked about the chance.  I think this might be a great fit for me.  Of course, being happy at work means more energy, meaning better gym attendance and performance.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well, I'm in a challenge of sorts at work with all the executives.  BM is being kind enough to give me some extra competition around here too!



What's our cutoff date?  Is Arch judging?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I think this might be a great _*fitty*_ for me.



Awwww   I love you too sweetie!!!   

 Oh yes!  Congrats on the move.  Hopefully it will be good and you'll stay and get that promo!!!  Good luck doll.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> What's our cutoff date?  Is Arch judging?



Well, the one at work is running thru the end of the year.  In an interesting twist, you weight in and make a committment to year end weight.  (No BF% or measurements around here!)  Then there is an optional "fine" of 10 per lb over the target at year's end.  The kicker (and this is the interesting part) is you must hold the weight over the next 6 months.  Not sure how that is going to be regulated.  Might be monthly (which I would suggest) or just weight 6 months later (bad idea, IMO).  Either way.

I was weighed for my "start" at midday, right after lunch (and several glasses of water).  I think my official # was 275, which is really high.  My weight yesterday AM was 263.  I set 230 as my goal, tho it's really 220.  (Want a cusion in case the scales differ.)  I figure any more than that would be stripping lean mass.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

I weighed in at 199# this morining on my scale.  Why don't you use your's at #263 and we can run through the end of the year?  Simple percentage of weight loss.  That will be easy to track and hopefully enough to keep us motivated Loser buys dinner next time we are in the same town.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

What a great competition Py!  I think having a cushion in there is a great idea.  It's always a good idea to shoot low for weight loss goals...it's actually not shooting low, just having short term goals.  This way, if you surpass it, which you know you will, then you've done yourself a favor and it may serve as a better thought process for other areas in your life and in the future for weight loss and preventive goals.

Good luck.  I can't wait to see the progress for you and Steve


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

we will be here cheering you on, for sure


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I weighed in at 199# this morining on my scale.  Why don't you use your's at #263 and we can run through the end of the year?  Simple percentage of weight loss.  That will be easy to track and hopefully enough to keep us motivated Loser buys dinner next time we are in the same town.



Done and done.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new job position possibility, wishing you nothing but the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Done and done.



Great  You'll be happy to know that you get a four day head start.  I'm taking some customers up to my cabin on Thursday and won't be home until Sunday.  The flipside (hopefully) is that I'll have a freezer full of lean protein and health fats in the form of Lake Huron Salmon.  Good luck buddy.  I hope we tie


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Tie?  TIE?!?    

THERE IS NO TIE!!!!



BTW, 45 min of cardio (following an hour of lawnwork) last night.  Best get on the stick, boy!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Brutal w/out today.  Once again, minimal rest, 30 sec for rest/pause sets...

WU - 5 min eliptical
WU - squats 45 x 10, pec deck 60 x 10, squats 135 x 10
I added the pec deck because my chest was sore from DOMS to the point that it was hard to reach up and grab the bar.  Good times....

Squats - 225 x 20
Preacher curls - (WU 25 x 10)  50 x 20 (will go up)
leg curls - 150 x 20 (will go up)
CG pulldowns - 140 x 20 (will go up)
lat pulls - 100 x 14, 6
DB SLDs - 45s x 20

I planned to also do face pulls, db sumo squats and cable curls, but ended my w/out here.  I sat for about 10 min just trying to recover, but was completely gassed.  Honestly, I'm suprised I was able to walk from the gym floor to the locker room without stopping.

Took about 30 min to get a shower andd get dressed, which included  in the shower and then  in the trashcan.  (Note to self: never again eat a granny smith apple an hour before lifting.  Too much acid...)

Sat for another 30 on the couch, had a shake to get some glucose in me.  By the time I drank it, was feeling much better.  Back at the office now, feel ok, but I think I will sleep well tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

Brutal is right!!!  Jeeeeeez.

I think you'll sleep well tonight too!  I know I will after my workouts today.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, I've had trouble the last couple of nights.  I think the short time I was on the meds has made my cycle a bit wonky.  I hope this will help.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe take a nice warm bath with a glass of wine tonight before bed....oooooh that sounds good.

Or maybe take a walk or something?

I hope you have a great night sweetie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I think only women do the bubblebath/wine combo...I may be wrong though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

You might be right...but what about if a man and woman are in the jacuzzi _*together*_ w/ a glass of wine???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2006)

Um...I don't think that would be condusive to falling asleep.  At least not right away...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, quick update...

STILL didn't sleep well, but more due to the sick kid that anything else.  Hoping tonight is better.

Cheated a bit a lunch.  We went out for my sister's birthday (she wanted mexican), got the seafood enchilada.  Good stuff.  

Sore all over.  DOMS from Monday still strong, and now DOMS from yesterday is speaking up.  I am skipping my softball game tonight (not from soreness, but to give the wife a break with the boy) but plan on getting in cardio work later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats on the job opportunity.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Py!
Glad u are back! I actually....miss DOMS....Have been too busy this whole dam week....
will have to start fresh Monday...besides...honestly...body still hasn't been ready for that stress....
But, I'm gonna be right behind ya!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2006)

Good to see you Mikey.  Hope you are feeling better.

OK, no cardio last night.  Maybe tonight.  Just too damn sore.  I forgot the whole "take it easy your first week back" mantra.  Oh well...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

I tell ya...if I can learn to spike up the adrenaline I had that night....into my workouts.....WHEW!!!!!! that would be something!

Well, make sure you stretch and move around this weekend....keep the muscles loose....will be ready for Monday's assault, no problem!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, feeling a little better today.  FINALLY got a full night's sleep, which helped.

Got in 40 min cardio last night too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like your still rollin with the punches and kicken ass in here bud!  

Or should I say DOMS is kickin your ass!  I've made it a point to move less weight top minimize doms...so far its been working!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah...but the big weights are callin'....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2006)

True dat.  I can't bring myself to leave the rack after squatting less than 200.  It just feels wrong...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, feeling a little better today.  FINALLY got a full night's sleep, which helped.



A good night's sleep is always a good thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...but the big weights are callin'....



Did someone call me?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone call me?



no we were talking about big weights in the gym not on the scale


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2006)

Ouch...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> no we were talking about big weights in the gym not on the scale



 

I never saw that one coming.  Good one, DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I never saw that one coming.  Good one, DB.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> no we were talking about big weights in the gym not on the scale





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I never saw that one coming. Good one, DB.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

Just getting caught up in here.  Glad to hear you are doing better.  Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Did someone call me?


I said: 'big weights' not: Big _women_....
DB beat me to the punch line..but had to get mine in too...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> True dat. I can't bring myself to leave the rack after squatting less than 200. It just feels wrong...


word, yo!

I'm gonna try squatting 2morrow...see how the bar feels on my neck...it's still a bit tender.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry have dropped off the radar...busy couple of days.  Diet good, no gym time.  Will be lifting tomorrow.  Peace!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear from you!  Glad all is well!  At least the diet is good!  Good job


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Sorry have dropped off the radar



Don't worry, Py.  We'll find you.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, well, today the diet was OK despite my intentions.  Got going late, missed breakfast.  Lunch was out, ordered a really good french dip on a grilled parm bread, but the salad and sides were all onion enhanced.  Dinner was a chicken breast and baked beans (homemade, not too nutritionally desructive.)

I've got some kind of eye strain, causing a little swelling, but got drops today.  Should be OK in the morning, planning to lift tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

food sounded good!
hmmmm...french dip....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I've got some kind of eye strain,





Well....don't say I didn't warn you about staring!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2006)

Dang...it was getting better, but I just poked myself in the eye!  

I've been kinda draggy, plus the new job is keeping me really busy.  I plan to lift tomorrow, then softball in the evening.  Should be a good set up for weigh in on Friday.

Got into a mini-binge tonight.  At dinner (grilled chicken and veggies) but wasn't all that hungry.  Later at a bowl of cereal (special K, I think.  It's the wifes...) and 3 ice cream bars.  They are the blue bunny SF/FF 50 cal each version, so minimal damage.  If you haven't had them, you should make it your job to get on the outside of one soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd prolly eat the whole box 

Tammy.......omg...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2006)

Despite my intentions, no gym and no softball today.  Got busy, then got rained out.  Oh well.  Did 45 min on the bike.  Weigh in is tomorrow (which I will use for the comp as well.)


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

How's it going, Pylon.  Me and you up until the New Year.  I think the ladies are all looking so sharp that they couldn't afford to lose the bf% we are shooting for.  We don't need any Calista Flockhart lookalikes on this site!!  Maybe Dead, but not the ladies.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2006)

How you doing so far, BM?

My weigh in this morning was 257, down 6lbs so far (around 3 a week, which puts me ahead of the target pace.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I'd prolly eat the whole box



I like to eat the whole box, too.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> How's it going, Pylon.  Me and you up until the New Year.  I think the ladies are all looking so sharp that they couldn't afford to lose the bf% we are shooting for.  We don't need any Calista Flockhart lookalikes on this site!!  Maybe Dead, but not the ladies.



Not all of the ladies. This lady is working on dropping a few pounds and hopefully a fair amount of body fat.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Not all of the ladies. This lady is working on dropping a few pounds and hopefully a fair amount of body fat.



I don't think that would put you in CF range, Dev.  As slim as you are now, you still have a significant amount of lean mass.  Even if you were down to 4% BF at some point, your underlying strucuture will keep you from looking like a stiff breeze will blow you away.  You'll just look really really strong and cut.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Dang...it was getting better, but I just poked myself in the eye!
> 
> I've been kinda draggy, plus the new job is keeping me really busy. I plan to lift tomorrow, then softball in the evening. Should be a good set up for weigh in on Friday.
> 
> Got into a mini-binge tonight. At dinner (grilled chicken and veggies) but wasn't all that hungry. Later at a bowl of cereal (special K, I think. It's the wifes...) and 3 ice cream bars. They are the blue bunny SF/FF 50 cal each version, so minimal damage. If you haven't had them, you should make it your job to get on the outside of one soon.


I missed something....you have a new job? Doing what?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

I WANT ANSWERS! I can handle the truth!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2006)

Heya Burner...

I changed jobs internally, doing some organizational development work in HR now, focused mostly on our performance review system and sucession planning, neither of which we do very well. But that should change...

How you feeling these days?  

For ther record, no w/outs in the last few days.  Been a little busy/under the weather.  Softball tonight, should help get me back on track.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

<cue The good, the Bad and the Ugly theme music here>...There's a new sheriff in town...his name is: Pylon.

I'm better...still have sense of humor...
We'll see if I get to haul my fat arse to the gym this evening....have things to do after I leave work...oi...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

If you go to the gym, I'll send you a nice pic of the smile........


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> If you go to the gym, I'll send you a nice pic of the smile........


ha! I LOVE bribery!

besides......pppsssst...you owe me pics from a long time ago...still...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

You still didn't say you were going!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

make no promises and tell no lies.
I didn't get home till after 10pm.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, update from this week...

No w/outs, so I did the best I could to eat all the junk food in the house...you know, to remove tempations...

Anyway, feeling better (from a slight cold), food back on track, will be doing cardio next 2 nights, planning to lift on monday.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I don't think that would put you in CF range, Dev.  As slim as you are now, you still have a significant amount of lean mass.  Even if you were down to 4% BF at some point, your underlying strucuture will keep you from looking like a stiff breeze will blow you away.  You'll just look really really strong and cut.




Thanks Py, but some of the lean mass is/was in hiding.  It never hurts to drop a little BF.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, update from this week...
> 
> No w/outs, so I did the best I could to eat all the junk food in the house...you know, to remove tempations...
> 
> Anyway, feeling better (from a slight cold), food back on track, will be doing cardio next 2 nights, planning to lift on monday.



Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, update from this week...
> 
> No w/outs, so I did the best I could to eat all the junk food in the house...you know, to remove tempations...



What a guy!  Always thinking of others.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I was really thinking of myself, but...um...yeah...I was looking out for the best interests of any...um...guests that might show up?  Yeah, that's it.  Guests.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Something's gone wrong here.  Time to reboot...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well, I was really thinking of myself, but...um...yeah...I was looking out for the best interests of any...um...guests that might show up? Yeah, that's it. Guests.


 
let's see: you aet ALL the RockyRoad and Reeces peanut Butter Cups...but you left the plain rice cakes for the guests.
You sir, are a saint...


----------

